#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Jongeren Feest

## serge

Hallo,
wij gaan ( Serge & Jason ) binnekort een feest organiseren ca. 600 man,
dit in een sporthal van 14 keer 24 meter.

wij willen het volgende neer zetten,
2* Master Audio EL15 tops gevlogen in de truss
4* Master Audio EL18sw ( 2 per kant )
1* Master Audio Dx-1000
1* Master Audio Dx-2000

2* Master Audio MD12nd
2* Master Audio MD15sw
1* Master Audio Dpu 2k4

Evt ter aanvulling 2* peavey prosub 15''

en aan licht hebben we het volgende in gedachten,

1* 14 meter truss met daarin,

4* Oby 3 Movingheads
2* Dmx laser 30 mW
1* 2000w Dmx strobe
1* fourbar

1* 6 meter truss, achter de dj met daaraan backdrop en erin;

2* tmh155 movingheads 
1* fourbar

op de grond 2* Antari Z-1200

Sturing via Visual Dmx en als back up Showtec light desk pro

Wat vinden jullie hiervan ?
nog tips en of verbeteringen ?

hier een tijdelijk plan

groeten

----------


## Dr. Edie

Klinkt goed, ik ben benieuwd  :Big Grin:

----------


## jens

tja

2x 250 watt is wel knallen geblazen natuurlijk voor een halletje van 16 x 24

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

volgens mij moet je je lijstje nog effe aanvullen ......

----------


## serge

> tja
> 
> 2x 250 watt is wel knallen geblazen natuurlijk voor een halletje van 16 x 24
> 
>  
> 
> volgens mij moet je je lijstje nog effe aanvullen ......



Sorry upload foutje.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mark-LED

600 man en dan met dit lichtplan? Hmm beetje matig naar mijn idee.

Voor ik met suggesties kom, wil ik eerst weten of je bekend bent met vliegen van truss?

----------


## jurjen_barel

Je kaapt al een flink deel van de zaal met de techniek (waar je het naar mijn mening nog niet mee gaat halen), ik neem aan dat er nog een bar in moet, een EHBO-post, misschien zelfs de kassa zelf nog. Die 600 man krijgen dan echt een ophokplichtgevoel als ik het zo zie...

----------


## jens

om even vanalles op te noemen wat me over je opstelling nu te binnen schiet: 

niet dat ik een licht jokey ben maar van mij mag er nog wel een stuk of 4  4-barren in.  de dj wat uitlichten en noem maar op ...

verder vraag ik me af of je wel 14 meter met je truss mag overspannen

en ook het gewicht wat je erin gaat hangen zou ik maar even goed checken en je max belasting van je statieven.

( je 14 meter truss je lampen je kabels je toppen die wil vliegen)

verder  zou ik persoonlijk die toppen niet vliegen...zie het nut er niet echt van in zou ze gewoon op je baskasten laten staan en desnoods iets verhogen om een beetje over de koppen heen te komen zet ook niet je speakers recht achter je statief maar zorg gewoon dat je een goede spreiding heb

verder raag ik me af of je het met dit setje gaat redden...als je de hele avond flink wil stampen heb ik het idee dat je in zo'n gymzaal nog best wel wat te kort zal gaan komen

ik heb een tijd lang road shows gedraait maar daar f ging voor z'n feesie 
 een kleine 2x 8 kw mee op pad nou weet ik wel dat vermogen  afhangt van de lokatie en de zaal en alle eigenschappen van die plek  maar een steje van 2x 1500 watt?? (versterker vermogen) dan vraag ik me af of je een beetje wat flinks kan neerzetten ...

succes met je klus

----------


## stekelvarke

> verder vraag ik me af of je wel 14 meter met je truss mag overspannen



Ja dat mag, enkel krijg je bij een overspan van 14m wel een redelijke doorbuiging. (maar ik ga er vanuit dat de statieven niet helemaal op het einde van de truss staan en dat de overspan dus geen 14m is)
(bv Bij prolyte X30D zou je een doorbuiging van 174mm hebben bij een overspan van 14m).

----------


## serge

Het lichtplan lijkt misschien matig.. maar het word een house/techno feest. Veel parren heb je hierbij al niet nodig. 
Vergeet niet dat er ook lasers hangen! 
Uitlichten van de dj hebben we gewoon een theaterspotje voor.. dat komt goed.

De statieven voor de truss worden naast het podium opgestelt, tuurlijk houden we rekening met overspan.. dit word ongv. 3 meter
In de overspan komen ook de tops te hangen. 

Het gewicht in de truss gaat goed komen, we hebben 2* Mobiltech MAST 3 statieven en achter ook 2 kleine wind-ups.


2* 1500 watt?????

2* EL18SW aan elke kant levert 1600 op
We hebben nog een MD1 setje! daar komt ook nog een bak geluid uit..
Het is natuurlijk wel een gymzaal.. t gaat al heel snel hard en ik denk dat het zeker goed komt met geluid...
Ik zeg het nog even, de geluidsdruk van de MD1 kan oplopen tot 135dB.. 
De EL18sw heeft een Spl van 100dB 
Dit is ook een balangrijke factor!



Gr Serge

----------


## Jason_

> 600 man en dan met dit lichtplan? Hmm beetje matig naar mijn idee.
> 
> Voor ik met suggesties kom, wil ik eerst weten of je bekend bent met vliegen van truss?



Vliegen in die zaal is niet mogelijk, omdat ze daar gewoon een hout systeem plafont hebben...
hiervoor hadden wij al gekeken...






> Je kaapt al een flink deel van de zaal met de techniek



nope,
het podium staat een deel in het ''toestellenhok'' van de zaal,
dus het podium komt hoogstens 4 meter de zaal in...

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Het lichtplan lijkt misschien matig.. maar het word een house/techno feest. Veel parren heb je hierbij al niet nodig. 
> Vergeet niet dat er ook lasers hangen!



Je kunt bij je eigen standpunt blijven, maar dan vraag ik mij ten eerste af waarom je dit topic opent en ten tweede: je hebt een afgrijselijk grote ruimte, dus neem eens iets van een ander aan en regel nog wat materialen erbij. Er is niet gezegd dat alle lampen continu aan moeten staan. Sowieso draag het het argument aan dat het een technofeest is, dan zou ik in ieder geval door de hele zaal heen een stuk meer strobo's ophangen. Belichting op feesten gaat veel verder dan een simpel parrenchase'je en af-en-toe op de strobe-knop rammen.... Als je er tenminste een indrukwekkende lichtshow onder wilt zetten.

----------


## serge

> Je kunt bij je eigen standpunt blijven, maar dan vraag ik mij ten eerste af waarom je dit topic opent en ten tweede: je hebt een afgrijselijk grote ruimte, dus neem eens iets van een ander aan en regel nog wat materialen erbij. Er is niet gezegd dat alle lampen continu aan moeten staan. Sowieso draag het het argument aan dat het een technofeest is, dan zou ik in ieder geval door de hele zaal heen een stuk meer strobo's ophangen. Belichting op feesten gaat veel verder dan een simpel parrenchase'je en af-en-toe op de strobe-knop rammen.... Als je er tenminste een indrukwekkende lichtshow onder wilt zetten.



 
afgrijselijk grote ruimte..??
vind ik nou ook wel meevallen..

Veel strobo's zou misschien leuk zijn.. maar veel mensen vinden het zwaar iritant als er de hele avond iets knippert.. bovendien hebben alle movingheads ook nog een stobe functie.

De reden dat ik dit topic open, is om julie mening te vragen en tips,
Ik zeg zeker niet dat ik bij mijn eigen standpunt wil blijven, ik geef julie er alleen wat meer info over..

----------


## Jason_

> Belichting op feesten gaat veel verder dan een simpel parrenchase'je en af-en-toe op de strobe-knop rammen.... Als je er tenminste een indrukwekkende lichtshow onder wilt zetten.



Ik ben het niet echt met Jurjen eens,
in het donker ziet ten eerste niemand dat de truss niet helemaal vol hangt,
en de mensen komen tenslotte echt voor de muziek, licht is een belangrijke bijzaak maar niet nummer 1 prioriteit...
Er komen tenslotte geen mensen naar een feest om ''lampies'' te kijken
en 6 heads, 2 fourbarren, 2 lasers en strobe.. lijkt mij toch wel redelijk hoor..

En het is maar een standaard gymzaal hoor...
dat is nou niet echt afgrijselijk groot ..

----------


## HR Soundproductions

OP zich denk ik dat je met het geluid het wel zal redden, de mastersetjes doen het gewoon erg goed en drukken lekker door...maar voor house-achtig denk ik dat het krap is.

Verder qua verlichting vind ik het mager.... Qua bewegend licht wel ok, maar ik zou voor meer "statisch" licht zorgen...dus iets meer fourbarren ( zeker 2 st. )erbij en/pf bepaalde stukken aan de zijkant of naar boven uitlichten, om op maximaal effect van je lasers te hebben kun je er inderdaad voor kiezen om minimaal met het overige te zijn....als bewuste keuze. 
Als je er zelf al tevreden mee bent, hoef je het niet te wijzigen

----------


## Watt Xtra

alleen al als basislicht is hier een parBalk of 6-8 door de zaal een must. Mocht er iets gebeuren, wil je wat kunnen afwisselen met kleuren en niet alles als een donker hol laten overkomen dan zul je meer moeten bijhangen. het liefst verspreidt door de zaal.

Voor een housefeest met 4 18" bassen werken die 600 man van stampwerk moet voorzien? succes maar ik geef je ook op een briefje dat de druk na 10 meter weg is en het geluid na 10 meter erg dunnetjes klinkt.

wij zetten op schooldisco's van een man of 400 al 6 bassen neer, alles JBL2241.

Een laser is leuk maar alleen als aanvulling op je complete set. Of je moet een complexe beamshow en illustraties projecteren.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> afgrijselijk grote ruimte..??
> vind ik nou ook wel meevallen..



Ik ken een hele zooi discotheken waarvan de "grote zaal" nog niet eens de helft is van die gymzaal.





> Veel strobo's zou misschien leuk zijn.. maar veel mensen vinden het zwaar iritant als er de hele avond iets knippert.. bovendien hebben alle movingheads ook nog een stobe functie.



Wie heeft het over de hele avond? Strobes zijn voor effecten, niet statisch licht. En die 6 moving heads halen in die ruimte ook niet veel uit met hun 250W lampjes.





> in het donker ziet ten eerste niemand dat de truss niet helemaal vol hangt,



Ik heb nooit beweerd dat ik wil zien dat die truss volhangt. Sterker nog: 14 meter truss op 2 statieven kan je niet eens veel voller hangen.

Ik heb, naast het drive-in werk, anderhalf jaar in een discotheek gewerkt. Oppervlakte van de zaal was ook de helft van jullie gymzaal (ruwe schatting). Wij hebben altijd 7 HES Studio Spot 250's, ca. 30 parren en een zooitje extra effecten aan het plafon gehad (nog steeds overigens) en dat werkt gewoonweg heerlijk. Met minder wordt de lichtshow er niet bepaald interessanter op. Voor zo'n gymzaal raad ik dan ook ongeveer het dubbele in te hangen. Dit vraagt dan ook om een carré erbij te plaatsen in de zaal. Kijk wat je daar nog voor leuks mee kan doen (lees: wat je daar nog voor materialen in kan hangen). Dit blijft mijn advies.

----------


## Jason_

> Voor een housefeest met 4 18" bassen werken die 600 man van stampwerk moet voorzien?



En nog 4* 15'' subs....
dus totaal 8 subs..
van 2600w subs per kant ( versterker vermogen..)

Ik moet wel zeggen dat de El18sw's een ver dragende bass hebben hoor,
en in het pand is het plafond van hout..
en er ligt vloerbedekking....

----------


## MarkRombouts

> en in het pand is het plafond van hout..
> en er licht vloerbedekking dus dit werk allemaal wel mee....



Vloerbedekking en een houten plafond zorgen alleen voor extra demping van je geluid t.o.v. een betonnenvloer/plafond. Dus dit gaat niet helemaal op denk ik.

----------


## Funmaker

600 man is bij ons een EV setje van 4KW per kant... en dan een 3 tal sixbaren (1000 watters) en een 8-12 spotjes (250w) en nog wat rand gevallen zoals strobo en of ACL set(jes)

----------


## Jason_

> 600 man is bij ons een EV setje van 4KW per kant...



Ik snap eigelijk sowieso niet waarom iedereen zich altijd scheel kijkt op die wattages, ( niet beledigend bedoelt tov Funmaker maar in het algemeen)
Het gaat tenslotte om de geluidsdruk.

----------


## ljkev

Wat is je budget eigenlijk? 

Over geluid weet in nu niet zoveel maar ik denk dat het maar krap zal zijn...

Nu over het licht ben ik niet helemaal met je eens.. ik zou meer in de lengte van de zaal werken. En 1 strobo extra zou inderdaad geen kwaad kunnen.
Ik zou je lasers achter de dj zetten is altijd leuker  :Wink:  
En desnoods kan je nog 2 moving headjes bijplaatsen...hangt natuurlijk af van je budget.
Een paar parretjes mogen er natuurlijk ook nog bij zorgt inderdaad voor een beetje afwisseling  :Wink:  

Dit is nu de manier waarop ik het zou doen. 
Als je nog vragen hebt mag je die natuurlijk altijd stellen.

----------


## Hansound

En vraagt iemand zich af wat voor een budget er voor deze klus beschikbaar is. :Confused:   :Confused:  
Ik denk ook dat de geluidsset te licht is, maar als er geen budget is, dan houd het op. :Cool:

----------


## Funmaker

@Jason ik was nog aan het peinzen van zou ik wel dat schrijven  :Smile:  als lichtnicht is dat eigenlijk mijn enigste referentie dus daar kijk ik eerst naar en daarna zal ik evt wel eens specs durven vragen die ik niet altijd begrijp maar bon  :Smile:

----------


## lightzone

als je nou effe logisch nadenkt zie je toch meteen dat het achter in de zaal totaal niet verlicht word!?

ik ben ook benieuwd naar jullie buget, 

maar zo'n setje zou iig al wonderen doen!

Lichtset 4 DMX, par 56

t'is maar een idee he :Big Grin:

----------


## Jason_

> @Jason ik was nog aan het peinzen van zou ik wel dat schrijven  als lichtnicht is dat eigenlijk mijn enigste referentie dus daar kijk ik eerst naar en daarna zal ik evt wel eens specs durven vragen die ik niet altijd begrijp maar bon



haha was ook niet negatief naar jou bedoelt hoor..
leuk dat je het zelf toegeeft..

----------


## serge

> Wat is je budget eigenlijk? 
> 
> Over geluid weet in nu niet zoveel maar ik denk dat het maar krap zal zijn...
> 
> Nu over het licht ben ik niet helemaal met je eens.. ik zou meer in de lengte van de zaal werken. En 1 strobo extra zou inderdaad geen kwaad kunnen.



Het geluid lijkt krap als je naar de wattages kijkt.. maar denk ook aan de db! dit ligt rond de 130db.. de subs zijn hoorngeladen.. longthrow

Trussing over de lengte kan wel.. maar dan zit je met een statief midden voor je podium, en aan de andere kant van je zaal staat er ook een.. als we trussing konden vliegen hadden we dit zeker gedaan!
maar het is gewoon onhandig, je zou ook 3 statieven moeten hebben.. anders buigt hij denk ik té ver door.

----------


## serge

> als je nou effe logisch nadenkt zie je toch meteen dat het achter in de zaal totaal niet verlicht word!?
> 
> ik ben ook benieuwd naar jullie buget, 
> 
> maar zo'n setje zou iig al wonderen doen!
> 
> Lichtset 4 DMX, par 56
> 
> t'is maar een idee he



 
We doen er dan tohg maar 2 fourbarren bij.. hebben we idd achter ook wat! 

bedankt

----------


## Mark-LED

Vliegen is dus niet mogelijk, da's jammer. Ik zou zeggen, carre'tje erin, paar MH's erin, paar four/six barren erin, beetje strobe erbij, lasertjes achter de dj, beetje frontlicht vanuit het carre voor de dj, klaar ben je.

Overspanning van Prolyte om ff in te haken op de vraag: max overspanning Prolyte X30D is 16m, met aan elke kant 2 meter buiten de statieven. Dus tussen de statieven 12 meter. Dit soort gegevens zijn allemaal op te vragen bij je fabrikant.

Qua geluid ben ik er bang voor, ik denk dat je net iets te weinig komt, vooral achterin de zaal. Voorin een bak teringherrie en achterin te weinig geluid/druk.

//edit: 3e statief betekend een hele andere berekening dan de 75% regel, was je bekend mee?

----------


## serge

> Vliegen is dus niet mogelijk, da's jammer. Ik zou zeggen, carre'tje erin, paar MH's erin, paar four/six barren erin, beetje strobe erbij, lasertjes achter de dj, beetje frontlicht vanuit het carre voor de dj, klaar ben je.
> 
> Overspanning van Prolyte om ff in te haken op de vraag: max overspanning Prolyte X30D is 16m, met aan elke kant 2 meter buiten de statieven. Dus tussen de statieven 12 meter. Dit soort gegevens zijn allemaal op te vragen bij je fabrikant.
> 
> Qua geluid ben ik er bang voor, ik denk dat je net iets te weinig komt, vooral achterin de zaal. Voorin een bak teringherrie en achterin te weinig geluid/druk.
> 
> //edit: 3e statief betekend een hele andere berekening dan de 75% regel, was je bekend mee?



carré is nog helemaal niet zo'n slecht idee.. we hadden het eerst ook bedacht.. maar toen zaten we nog met het budget.. we kunnen dit wel doen nu.. 
 bedankt voor je idée! top

Ik denk dat we dan een carre van 6*4 maken, en 4m hoog.. met 40 trussing

Geluid;
Achterin zal de bas denk ik ook hard zijn, omdat ze hoorngeladen zijn..
het hoog zal misschien wat minder zijn.. maarja dat is het lastigge van zo'n lange zaal..

----------


## Rolandino

Uit wat basseer je dat die MAster subs hoorngeladen zijn ?

De baskasten van de MD1 set zijn reflex kasten en de EL18 subs zijn bandpass kasten.

Ik denk dat je met deze geluids-set tekort komt to die 600man ( zeker als je een discovolume wilt hebben ) 

Ik ben jaren grootgebruiker van Master Audio en op zulke soort feestjes gebruik ik minimaal :

6X MD218 
4X MD64 top 
5X DPU 3K6

Dit is mijn minimale disco-set tot hoogstens 1000 man.


Uit ervaring weet ik dat dit een minimale vereiste is om een lekker dik geluid te geven voor een man of 600.

Moet wel zeggen dat het nooit hard genoeg gaat op zullke feestjes.

Qua licht is het ook vrij weinig vind ik ( een ruimte voor 600 man is snel 200m2.

ik zou toch minimaal een caree zetten, minimaal 4 4bars liefst meer, GEEN movingheads ( liever scans vanwege de snelle bewegingen ) een stuk of 8 of meer en met 2X 30mw lasertjes zul je geen indrukwekkende SHOW kunnen geven 

Voor laser in een ruimte van 200m2 heb je snel 200mw nodig ( 1mw per m2 ) om een echt laser-effect te creeren met toch wel een wow effect.

( dan moet er wel een goede omgevingslicht en rookverdeling zijn )

----------


## jurjen_barel

En INEENS toegeven dat een volgeladen carré beter is en INEENS toegeven dat de zaal toch wel aan de grote kant is? Voor je geluid is dit vrij makkelijk op te lossen door een setje delay-topjes in te hangen.... Aan dat carré dat er eigenlijk toch al aan zat te komen, bij voorkeur. Zit je niet meer met statieven en dergelijken. Of voor de zekerheid toch maar een paar subkasten erbij, omdat je subjes inderdaad niet long-throw zijn, zoals Roland hierboven al aangeeft.

Jullie stellen je trouwens wel op als een clubje dat verstand van zaken heeft. Probeer het dan eens over 'vermogens' te hebben ipv over 'wattages', dat komt geloofwaardiger over.

----------


## Rolandino

Even nog terug komend op de vermogens van de versterkers :

DX1000 is 2X 750W op 4ohm
DX2000 is 2X 1300W op 4ohm

Je hebt 4X EL18SW ( 400W RMS per stuk 8ohm ) 
Je hebt 2X EL15 kasten ( 250W RMS op 8ohm ) 

DX2000 is voldoende voor de subs ( in theorie 1,5 X 800 = 1200W RMS )
DX1000 gebruik je dus voor je toppen en is ook voldoende ( 1,5 X 250 is 375W RMS )

De De DPU2K5 is 1250W op 4ohm RMS 

Op zich heb je redelijk wat staan maar voor een VETTE disco te produceren vindt ik van niet ( maar dat is mijn mening ) 

De gehele set is frontloaded en is uit ervaring na een meter of 10 aan het minderen.

Ik zou als er budget is een vettere set bijhuren.

Succes met je opzet.

----------


## ljkev

Ik ben het nu niet volledig eens met Rolandino (no offence) maar ik vind dat je met scans beter een deftige dj-booth maakt... zoals wij altijd doen... ieder zijn eigen smaak natuurlijk... 

30mw vind ik al deftig voor een fuifje van 600 man wij hebben 4 fuiven gedaan waar 1500 man komt ook met 30mw lasertjes (Stealth laser JB) Nu zijn we aan de 6 de editie en dit is natuurlijk geen 30mw meer gebleven. Nu gebruiken wij ongeveer 370mw en het heeft inderdaad wel een mooier effect maar het kost ook meer... en ik weet niet of dit voorzien is in het budget.

Als het budget het zou toelaten zou ik ook meer headjes gebruiken ipv parren en mss een cirkel als constructie ipv een carré...

Zo zou ik het in elk geval doen  :Wink:   Laat ons iets weten é  :Wink:

----------


## serge

> En INEENS toegeven dat een volgeladen carré beter is en INEENS toegeven dat de zaal toch wel aan de grote kant is? Voor je geluid is dit vrij makkelijk op te lossen door een setje delay-topjes in te hangen.... Aan dat carré dat er eigenlijk toch al aan zat te komen, bij voorkeur. Zit je niet meer met statieven en dergelijken. Of voor de zekerheid toch maar een paar subkasten erbij, omdat je subjes inderdaad niet long-throw zijn, zoals Roland hierboven al aangeeft.
> 
> Jullie stellen je trouwens wel op als een clubje dat verstand van zaken heeft. Probeer het dan eens over 'vermogens' te hebben ipv over 'wattages', dat komt geloofwaardiger over.



 

als je vind dat wij niet geloofwaardig overkomen, zeur dan niet verder over dit topic en ga naar een andere ofzo.. ik vind het best dat je meer weet, maar gebruik dat dus ergens anders

----------


## serge

> Als het budget het zou toelaten zou ik ook meer headjes gebruiken ipv parren en mss een cirkel als constructie ipv een carré...
> 
> Zo zou ik het in elk geval doen  Laat ons iets weten é



Cirkel zou zeker mooi zijn! maarja, dit is ook weer duurder.. en we zitten nou tohg wel aan onze limiet.. jammer!

----------


## beyma

> als je vind dat wij niet geloofwaardig overkomen, zeur dan niet verder over dit topic en ga naar een andere ofzo.. ik vind het best dat je meer weet, maar gebruik dat dus ergens anders



Woohoo ! 
Het lijkt er op dat jullie indruk wilde maken op de gemiddelde "drive-in" jongens die hier op dit forum zitten, alleen zitten hier ook mensen die zaaltjes als Ahoy , Arena en Gelredome voorzien van licht en geluid...
En tja, die zijn niet zo snel onder de indruk, maar om die nu op deze manier uit een topic te schoppen komt...euuhmmmm...niet geloofwaardig over.....


*pakt een zak chips en wacht af hoe deze soap verder gaat*

----------


## serge

> Woohoo ! 
> Het lijkt er op dat jullie indruk wilde maken op de gemiddelde "drive-in" jongens die hier op dit forum zitten, alleen zitten hier ook mensen die zaaltjes als Ahoy , Arena en Gelredome voorzien van licht en geluid...
> En tja, die zijn niet zo snel onder de indruk, maar om die nu op deze manier uit een topic te schoppen komt...euuhmmmm...niet geloofwaardig over.....
> 
> 
> *pakt een zak chips en wacht af hoe deze soap verder gaat*



ik wil m der niet uitgooien.. maar nu even niet..
bij deze sluit ik deze soap dan maar

----------


## Rolandino

wat een stress ineens hier,
Topic starter vraagt om advies bij een klus die hij moet doen en ja dan krijg je soms zulke opmerkingen.

Maar ikzelf heb ook het idee dat de TS geen adviezen wilt aannemen van andere forummers terwijl hij dat vraagt.

De antwoorden die hij krijgt zijn persoonlijke meningen geen uitingen naar de TS toe.

Weet niet waar je huurt en met welk budget je kan werken ( er is altijd wel iets te regelen ) maar een feest voor 600 man op house gebied moet vindt ik wel een goede sound en een redelijke lichtshow hebben en met een laag budget is dat zeker moeilijk.

----------


## Mark-LED

Of (serge) reageer op je mail  :Wink:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> *pakt een zak chips en wacht af hoe deze soap verder gaat*



*pakt zijn koffers en installeert zich aan de zijlijn om toe te kijken, terwijl hij een chipje meepikt bij beyma*

----------


## moderator

Wows....even een berichtje vanuit de moderating kant:

Het doen van aanbiedingen met: als je het bij mij huurt, dan heb ik wel wat beters...

Dat gebeurt rond dit onderwerp en voor alle duidelijkheid: dat in niet de bedoeling!

Als je adviezen wenst te geven dan doe je dat via het forum.

Overige aanbiedingen via pm etcetera worden gezien als reclame en je weet zelf als geen ander hoe daar mee om wordt gegaan op het forum!

prettig weekeinde

----------


## gertgeluid

Wat een vette theekrans hier! Gezellig!

Nog even een duitje in het zakje van mijn kant en dan houden we op.

Als je besluit om het geluid te gaan doen met wat je nu hebt gepland, zou het misschien niet eens zo slecht zijn om daar even een "mannetje" bij te halen die verstand heeft van systeemtechniek. Het is nu eenmaal geen zeldzaamheid dat sommige combinaties in sommige zalen een verre van vlakke respons geven. Als je die in ieder geval wat rechter kunt krijgen, klinkt de set vele malen prettiger en is de gevoelsmatige beleving al stukken groter. Liever 95 dB en lineair, dan 100 dB ellende.

Nu hoef je niet meteen een Soundweb in te huren... Met een beetje serieuze 31 bands kun je al een hoop problemen oplossen.

Nogmaal: ga niet klakkeloos wat bandjes op en neer hakken als je niet weet waar je mee bezig bent. Je moet een indruk achterlaten op de klanten die je van meer werk moeten voorzien. Jammergenoeg is het voor jongeren niet echt prioriteit #1 dat het hifi klinkt (als het maar hard gaat, met veel basssss), maar het is een goede discipline om aan te houden.

Waar je goede mannetjes vandaan haalt? Geen idee. Zoek er een die NIET in zwarte kleren rondloopt, geen leatherman aan zijn broek heeft hangen, maar wel een laptop heeft en een langwerpige microfoon waar B&K op staat  :Wink: 

Misschien heb je hier iets aan. Het is hoogstwaarschijnlijk gratis (of geef die vent een fles wijn) en het geeft de indruk dat je de klus serieus neemt. De tijd van bassen en toppen stacken en "GAAAAAN" is nu toch echt voorbij.

(ik vrees dat hier een nieuw topic over gestart gaat worden hahahah)

Laters,
Gert

----------


## lightzone

> Wows....even een berichtje vanuit de moderating kant:
> 
> Het doen van aanbiedingen met: als je het bij mij huurt, dan heb ik wel wat beters...
> 
> Dat gebeurt rond dit onderwerp en voor alle duidelijkheid: dat in niet de bedoeling!
> 
> Als je adviezen wenst te geven dan doe je dat via het forum.
> 
> Overige aanbiedingen via pm etcetera worden gezien als reclame en je weet zelf als geen ander hoe daar mee om wordt gegaan op het forum!
> ...



nog gelukkige verjaardag he :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   (toch? :EEK!:  )

----------


## serge

> Wat een vette theekrans hier! Gezellig!
> 
> Als je besluit om het geluid te gaan doen met wat je nu hebt gepland, zou het misschien niet eens zo slecht zijn om daar even een "mannetje" bij te halen die verstand heeft van systeemtechniek. Het is nu eenmaal geen zeldzaamheid dat sommige combinaties in sommige zalen een verre van vlakke respons geven. Als je die in ieder geval wat rechter kunt krijgen, klinkt de set vele malen prettiger en is de gevoelsmatige beleving al stukken groter.



We hebben het idd aan iemand gevraagt die er verstand van heeft.. en ook al ruime ervaring. 
Volgens hem komt geluid zo helemaal goed.. de EL18SW's hebben een ver bereik. Om het strak te houden doen we er ook nog 4 15" bassen bij.

We hebben 2 soorten toppen.. de EL15's en de MD toppen
De EL's hebben we op long throw gezet..(het hoog) en de MD toppen hebben een hele brede straal. We willen d.m.v. de EL toppen zo ook mooi hoog in de achterkant van de zaal te krijgen..

----------


## serge

> Nogmaal: ga niet klakkeloos wat bandjes op en neer hakken als je niet weet waar je mee bezig bent. Je moet een indruk achterlaten op de klanten die je van meer werk moeten voorzien. Jammergenoeg is het voor jongeren niet echt prioriteit #1 dat het hifi klinkt (als het maar hard gaat, met veel basssss), maar het is een goede discipline om aan te houden.



 
Wij zijn ook altijd erg van een goed geluid! mede daarom dat we dit topic ook zijn gestart. 
We nemen altijd de tijd om het geluid goed op te stellen.. het is tohg iets wat iedereen hoort! 

nog tips qwa geluid afstellen van een gymzaal?

----------


## gertgeluid

> nog tips qwa geluid afstellen van een gymzaal?



Niet bang zijn dat je "te hoog" gaat stacken. Je hoorns mogen best op 4 meter zitten (en eventueel het kastje wat voorover kantelen, afhankelijk van afstraalgedrag verticaal). Zo poep je lekker ver naar achter. Over de eerste paar meter voor de stack hoef je je geen zorgen te maken: Daar staan alleen maar mensen die misselijk van het sub willen worden, of al doof zijn. Bovendien "lekt" daar genoeg hoog naartoe.

Er lag tapijt? Bofkont!

----------


## Rolandino

toch vindt ik het erg knap dat je met de El18SW lange afstanden kunt afleggen ( het is een bandpass kast ) en de toppen LONGTROW maken door het kantelen van de hoorn is ook niet echt longtrow ( je verandert alleen de spreiding van 100 terug naar 50 graden ( is niet erg longtrow ).

het zal wel wat schelen dat wel maar echt longtrow zal het niet zijn.

Gegevens hoorn RL15 :

Directivity H/V 50º to 100º x 55º Rotatable Horn



Gegevens van subwoofer :

Directivity H/V OmnidirectionalFrequency response 38 Hz - 200 HzSensitivity 1W/1m 100 dB





Setje is best wel aardig en deftig spul dat is het niet maar om hiermee een gymzaal van te voorzien met drukkende bassen EN 600man die uit hun dak gaan is toch wel erg overdrevenOok al zet je er een MD1 set bij van Master wordt het er niet echt beter van hoor het gaat wel harder mss maar vullend is het niet echt

Ben zelf ook in het bezit van de EL serie maar met de setup die jij nu geeft durf ik geen stampende techno of housefeest mee te draaien zonder ellende te krijgen.

----------


## serge

> Setje is best wel aardig en deftig spul dat is het niet maar om hiermee een gymzaal van te voorzien met drukkende bassen EN 600man die uit hun dak gaan is toch wel erg overdrevenOok al zet je er een MD1 set bij van Master wordt het er niet echt beter van hoor het gaat wel harder mss maar vullend is het niet echt
> 
> Ben zelf ook in het bezit van de EL serie maar met de setup die jij nu geeft durf ik geen stampende techno of housefeest mee te draaien zonder ellende te krijgen.



 
Ja.. jij hebt natuurlijk al ervaringgen met deze set dus.. moeten we er dan misschien 2 MD6 subben bij doen? 18"

----------


## Rolandino

Zoals ik al eerder aangaf zou ik een set neerzetten :

6X MD218
4X MD64 top
5X DPU3K6

Dan heb je een goed systeem staan wat voldoende is voor 600man en lekker veel laag in de hele ruimte plus goed mid en hoog.

Weet niet wat je budget is maar om een feest neer te zetten voor 600man moet je wel wat geld hebben om een goed geluidset neer te zetten 

De EL18SW is een bandpass kast die iets verder draagt dan een reflexkast maar niet echt doordrukt na 10 = 15M dus met 4 van deze subs kun je echt niet een gymzaal volduwen met laag.

Topjes hebben niet het rendement om een gymzaal met discovolume te vullen zeker niet met 600 man erin.

Die MD1 set die je erbij hebt is best aardig maar niet geschikt voor stampende disco.

MD6 basjes bijhuren is een optie maar je krijgt zo natuurlijk wel een stapel hout van allemaal verschillende kasten ( dat is ook vragen om problemen ). 

HEt is gewoon beter en verstandiger om een set te huren die goede prestatie's levert ( hoeft natuurlijk niet alleen MAster te zijn ) er zijn merken en verhuur bedrijven genoeg in je omgeving die hier op in kunnen spelen.

Ik werk veel met Master en het is zeker geen slecht spul maar voor het serieusere werk zou ik in jouw geval de zwaardere MD serie gebruiken als je budget dat toelaat.

EL serie is een goede serie ondanks dat het de budget serie is van Master.

Zeker voor de prijs een goed systeem ( subjes kosten 325,00 topjes EL15 kosten 375,00 p/st )

echt een aanrader als je begint met drive in disco of kleine PA. Zeker qua prijs en beter  to de budget merken die oook in deze prijsklasse zit geprijsd PLUS je hebt een veel hogere restwaarde erop vanwege het merk.

----------


## Watt Xtra

na 4 pagina's maar weer eens reageren, ik heb zoals meerdere mensen hier het idee dat onze meningen en bedenkingen niet ten harte worden genomen.. anders geschreven: jullie zijn erg eigenwijs. Prima, doen zoals jullie het denken dat goed is en dan na de tijd een eerlijk verslag schrijven over de afloop van het geheel.

Iedereen tevreden? prima, veel commentaar ontvangen over het geheel? eigen schuld. De opkomst was minder en er waren maar 200 bezoekers? dan voldoet je setje zeker.

Het klakkeloos combineren van bassen geeft wel een grotere stapel hout maar of het er ook beter op gaat klinken is een tweede..

Jongens succes met het geheel, wij kijken uit naar het verslag, evt met een enkele foto?

*Kom er verder ook bijzitten, mag dat?? .. Kratje bier meenemen??  :Smile:

----------


## ruurd

Om nog even enig duidelijkheid te geven (poging althans):

Topic starter vraagt om advies over zijn huidige plan. Hij ziet het liefst een bevestiging.

Uit de gegeven reacties kun je opmaken dat een meerderheid twijfels heeft bij de volgende 2 punten:

*1. Geluidsdruk* 
Gezien de set die er staat is volgens de meerderheid de geluidsdruk wat aan de lage kant. Dit kan problemen geven, vooral achterin de zaal (na 10 meter) (te weinig druk) maar ook voorin de zaal; mensen blazen weg. Oplossing zou kunnen zijn (gertgeluid) de tops gaan vliegen op c.a. 4 meter en behoorlijk horizontaal naar achteren stralen.

*2. Licht*
Men heeft overwegend ook wat twijfels bij het de capaciteit van het licht. Er wordt ingeschat, door een meerderheid, dat dit wat aan de krappe kant is. Ook voor achterin de zaal. 2x 4bar bijhangen zou wenselijk zijn.

Nu is het aan de toppic starter om dit ter harte te nemen en zelf te beslissen of hij hier wat mee gaat doen. Hij heeft al aangegeven dat hij wat extra licht bij gaan hangen, gezien de reacties lijkt me dit een juiste beslissing. Geluid heeft TS zelf nog wat moeite mee, daar komt hij dan vanzelf achter.

Einde bericht. Over en sluiten. (dit bericht dan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## Rolandino

Wanneer is dat feest trouwens ?

mocht het inmiddels al geweest zijn ben ik benieuwd naar de foto's

----------


## Jason_

> Wanneer is dat feest trouwens ?
> 
> mocht het inmiddels al geweest zijn ben ik benieuwd naar de foto's



Het is op 12 mei,
Als het geweest is zullen we zeker foto's plaatsen !

*Ook voor achterin de zaal. 2x 4bar bijhangen zou wenselijk zijn.*

Er komen nu 4 fourbarren bij ..

----------


## Jason_

nu we het toch over licht hebben,
er komen 10 heads ipv 6...
nu komen er 8 Explorers 250 , ( 4 spot, 4 wash )
en 4 fourbarren...2 strobe's bij.
alles op visual dmx.. 
En we hebben jullie tips opgevolgt, er komt een carré van 6x6m.

----------


## Mark-LED

Dan ben je qua licht in ieder geval een aardig eind op weg voor wat leuks, helemaal in tegenstelling tot wat je eerst van plan was.

Goed bezig.

----------


## mollight

Ik moet ook zeggen dat je het met de el'etjes niet gaat redden. Wij hebben laatst 4 el15's gekocht, maar ben er niet echt over te spreken. Ze gaan nu mee als dj monitor. Maar dan nog. Succes!

----------


## GoTMoRe

> nu we het toch over licht hebben,
> er komen 10 heads ipv 6...
> nu komen er 8 Explorers 250 , ( 4 spot, 4 wash )
> en 4 fourbarren...2 strobe's bij.
> alles op visual dmx.. 
> En we hebben jullie tips opgevolgt, er komt een carré van 6x6m.



Met het licht gaat het dus wel goedkomen.

Heb je alleen ook al andere plannen voor het geluid?

( Als ik naga dat ik gisteravond met stevige house op 300man 2* Das st218 bassen(dubbel 18") had met 2 st215 toppen(dubbel 15"/2") en er dan écht geen 600man hadden moeten staan.. )

----------


## Jason_

> Met het licht gaat het dus wel goedkomen.
> 
> Heb je alleen ook al andere plannen voor het geluid?
> 
> ( Als ik naga dat ik gisteravond met stevige house op 300man 2* Das st218 bassen(dubbel 18") had met 2 st215 toppen(dubbel 15"/2") en er dan écht geen 600man hadden moeten staan.. )



Ik dacht dat Serge het volgende in gedachten had:
Complete Master MD6 set,( 18''+15''+15''/2'' top per kant )
En EL set (2x18'' + 15''/1,5'' top , per kant)

----------


## Rolandino

dan heb je geen komplete MD6 staan hoor .....................

Top is 30 graden dus voor een goede spreiding moet je er 3 per kant hebben.en deze 3 toppen gebruik  je 3 dubbel 18 of 6 losse 18 kasten per kant voor disco

In veel set up wordt de MD6 top verkeerd gebruikt omdat deze een horizontale spreiding heeft van 30graden. ( komt wel lekker ver maar niet op kort afstand ) 

De kwaliteit van het geluid ligt ook vele maler hoger dan de EL15 PLUS een heel ander rendement ( kwa DB ligt de MD6 een pak hoger dan de EL15 )

Ik weet uit ervaring dat een top met 2 bassen per kant geen goede set up is ook niet met de EL serie als aanvulling ( MD6 top gaat een heel stuk harder dan de EL15 ( je hebt dus 2 verschillende geluidskwaliteiten staan wat ook niet samen als een geheel werkt.

Ik weet niet waar jij je Master huurt ofzo maar in mijn ogen wordt er daar maar wat verhuurt. ( met de gedachte van het levert weer geld op ) 

Zoals ik al aangaf om een goed stevig systeem te zetten :

3X MD218 
2X MD64

LET wel PER kant en dit aansturen met 5X DPU3K

Geluidsdruk en kwaliteit is dan voor 600 man ruim voldoende ! 

( maar in de meeste gevallen : geluid is er nooit genoeg ) uitspraak van de DJ of een uitbundig publiek.

Maar goed, informeer eens bij je verhuurder of hij deze set-up ook heeft.

Als hij een echte Master verhuurder is heeft hij deze ook of kan hij dit voor een goiede prijs regelen ( Master Rent werkt momenteel in 3 landen samen met de serieuse gebruikers )

Snap dan niet dat hij als gebruiker van Master je deze set aanbied voor een House feest van 600 man !

----------


## serge

Ze hebben de MD6 set vaker gebruikt in dit soort situaties, laatst ook nog in een indentieke zaal. Dit was een hard-dance party. Het geluid ging daar hard genoeg, mensen die misselijk willen worden van de bas staan vooraan, en achter was er ook een goede bas.. Ik neem aan van hun dat deze set EN de EL set wel voldoende zal zijn.. 

Afgelopen weekend was er in de zaal van ons een voorstelling, er stond een HK pro setje.. Ik heb van de gelegenheid gebruik gemaakt en gevraagt of tie even op vol vermogen mogt.. Het ging vrij hard en dit was in de hele zaal, wij hebben 1/3 ervan

Ik snap dat het heel anders is qwa opstelling e.d.. maar er komt wel veel meer vermogen te staan dan dat HK setje wat al loeihard ging..

De EL subs hebben we laatst ook nog in een ruimte gehad van ongv. 40m lang
De bas was voor in de zaal goed strak en voelbaar, en achter ook nog! je zou denken dat het in het midden minder word maar dat viel heel erg mee.. de subs werden toen belast met 450w per kant.. nu staat er 7/800 w op per kant.. 

Een grotere MD set past helaas niet in het budget.. anders had ik het advies zeker opgevolgt!

Opstelling:
We hadden het idee om aan beide kanten naast het podium de MD set te plaatsen, en op het podium (75cm) de EL's te doen.. is dit handig? of moeten we de el's ook naast het podium doen..?

Ik zat net trouwens met het idee om in het carre nog 2 topppen te hangen, richting de achterkant van de zaal..? Dit zijn mijn oude toppen, peavey pro 15 belast met 450w 4Ohm...

hoor het wel!

Groeten

----------


## GoTMoRe

> de MD6  EN de EL set wel voldoende zal zijn..



Ik ga geen oordeel vellen over of het mogelijk is of niet, ken de MD6 niet. Maar vergeet niet dat je nu 2 totaal *verschillende* systemen hebt, wat je never nooit niet echt *goed* kunt laten klinken..





> De EL subs hebben we laatst ook nog in een ruimte gehad van ongv. 40m lang
> De bas was voor in de zaal goed strak en voelbaar, en achter ook nog! je zou denken dat het in het midden minder word maar dat viel heel erg mee..



Jammer genoeg voor jou ken ik de EL subs wel, en ik in een zaal van 40m diep*!* Zul je nooit toch achterin de zaal voelbare, en vooral strak klinkende bas hebben. Hooguit dat hier en daar wat mee trilt van de resonantie.

Daar komt bij dat een zaal van 40m diep. (uitgaande dat hij ook een acceptabele breede zal hebben, a20m) Ruimte bied voor een beste 600/700man met een beetje proppen...





> de subs werden toen belast met 450w per kant.. nu staat er 7/800 w op per kant..



450w, oftewel underpowered, en dan 40m een zaal inblazen?

Wel realistisch blijven aub. Dit lukt mij zelfs niet met een SoundProjects SP4 set..





> Ik zat net trouwens met het idee om in het carre nog 2 topppen te hangen, richting de achterkant van de zaal..? Dit zijn mijn oude toppen, peavey pro 15 belast met 450w 4Ohm...
> 
> hoor het wel!
> 
> Groeten



Lees je eigen posts eens over, en zie hoe je jezelf blijft tegenspreken. 

Ik zou het niet doen, en menig ander forumlid met mij denk ik ook niet. Reden is alom bekend.

----------


## Rolandino

Tja er wordt om raad gevraagd en wordt een raadzaam reactie gegeven door diverse hier en alles wordt toch tegengesproken door TS zelf.

Idd zoals ik al aangaf worden er verschillende systemen gebruikt wat niet erg verstandig is.

Ook blijft de eigenwijsheid van de TS dat er met een enkele MD6 set van Master voldoende was met een dergelijk feest in dergelijke ruimte.

Zo ook de reactie dat zijn ELbassen 40 meter draagbaar zijn ( knap voor een bandpas )

Als dat zo zou zijn dan koop ik  een vrachtwagen vol van deze kleine baskastjes en dat met 400W RMS speaker erin. Master zou dan het enige merk in de wereld zijn die met zo'n kompakt kastje en weinig vermogen voor een prijs van 315,00 p/st zullke zalen zou kunnen vullen ! 

ik weet niet hoe de ervaring is van TS maar een MD6 set ( die niet kompleet is ) dus 1 top met 2 bandpass bassen eronder een hardstyle feest met 600 man vindt ik wel erg weinig.

Weeet niet wat je budget is voor het organiseren van zo'n feest maar als je op de belangrijkste dingen moet besparen kun je beter GEEN feest gaan geven.

Geluid en licht is zeker belangrijk op zo'n feest.

De set die ik aangeef kost zo'n zit rond de 600 euro en is echt geen uitgave voor zo'n feest.

ik denk eerder dat dit feest even wordt georganiseerd zonder enoge kennis of met een budget van 400 euro inclusief licht 

MD6 set kost in de huur ook iets van 400,00 ( 2X top 4X bas en 2X versterker ) voor een komplete MD6 set heb je 6X top en 12X bas ( enkel 18 ) maar goed.

De meeste hebben hier ervaring die wordt gedeeld maar wordt in mijn ogen niet serieus angenomen door TS ( geeft in somige gevallen wel gelijk maar neemt toch een andere optie ) 

Kombinatie van verschillende systemen is GEEN goed / verstandig idee.
Gebruik van verkeerde systemen ( MD6 is ok maar niet in deze opstelling ) 

wie geeft jou de raad om een enkele stack MD6 neer te zetten voor 600 man technofeest ????

Ben benieuwd.

----------


## Jason_

@Rolandino,

ik heb met het bedrijf keer een feest gedaan in een soortgelijke sporthal,
dus met 2x MD181 2x MD151 2x MD15 top..op 2x Dpu 3k6 (volgens hun dus MD6 set)
dat was een trance party,
ik vond het volume zelf wel oké..
achterin natuurlijk niet loeihard, maar ook niet echt zacht.
Bass was iéts minder voelbaar als voor in (uiteraard).
maar als mensen zichzelf kapot willen trillen gaan ze wel voor de speakers staan..

maar volgens jou is het dus écht te weinig?

ik sta overal voor open..

----------


## Rolandino

Quote : 
2x MD181 2x MD151 2x MD15 top..op 2x Dpu 3k6 (volgens hun dus MD6 set)

De MD6 set bestaat uit :

2X MD2Ktop ( 30 graden )
4X MD18SW

Tegenwoordig is deze set niet meer leverbaar en is deze verandert naar de MD7 set ( met de MD64 top ( 60X40 ) 

Probleem was de spreiding van de MD2Ktop ( 30x30 mid 30X20 driver )

Deze top is voor array bedoelingen gebouwd en met een minimale bezetting van 3X per kant ! 

Vanwege de prijs was dit niet aantrekkelijk en daarom is de MD64 top gebouwd ( deze is enkelvoudig inzetbaar ) en dus gemakkelijker in gebruik.

Ook is deze set verkeerd aangestuurd ! 

Ik zou hem zelf aansturen met 3 3K6 maar goed dat is ieder zijn eigen smaak.

Weet niet welk bedrijf je dit hebt wijsgemaakt maar de set up die je doorgeeft is GEEN MD6 systeem.

De MD6 is eigenlijk de voorganger van de MD7 

Master Audio

MD6 wordt niet meer geleverd vanwege de overname van de MD7.

MD6 was hetzelfde alleen met een 30X30 top die niet zelfstandig kan werken.

----------


## serge

Ik geef idd toe dat ik eerst over tegen in ben gegaan.. ik ben nou emaal eigenwijs.. sorry ahah

Wij hebben uit betrouwbare bron gehoort dat we het makkelijk zouden redden met eerst alleen en EL setje van 4 bassen en 4 toppen.. Nou dit blijkt dus niet zo te zijn..

Ik weet nog wel dat er een tijdje geleden een grotere JBL set stond.. kan even niet op het type komen, dubbele bassen en toppen..?

Dit was ook in precies de zelfde zaal en ging ook goed hard, met goede bas overal..dit was ook house muziek. ik was alleen niet echt te spreken over het hoog.. maar dat is persoonlijk.

We hebben in totaal een budget van 7500 euro, hier zit dan ook drukwerk e.d. bij.. Hierbij hebben we dan ook de MD6(of zoiets..) agregaat noem maar op en ons eigen gebeuren incl. dj's licht e.d.

Ik vind het tohg raar.. Als zo'n JBL setje al een goed hard geluid geeft, dat een MD6 én een EL setje het dan niet aankunnen..?
Zoals in mijn vorige reactie met dat HK setje.. ging ook hard en goede bas.. Dit was ook in een volle zaal.

Ik ben er tohg nog niet helemaal van overtuigd dat het niet voldoende is

----------


## Rolandino

Wie is dan je betrouwbare bron ?

Ben ik erg benieuwd naar.

Je kunt systemen niet met elkaar gaan vergelijken.

Mss was dat systeem van JBL een tour set 

De top die ze aanbieden ( MD151 ) is een MD2 top ( fullrange 2-weg frontloaded ) in een kombinatie van de MD2 MD151 bas en uitgebreid met de MD181 bas ( dus geen MD6 systeem )

Als je echt voor 600man geluid moet doen zeker met techno of dance op disco volume kom je met deze sets in de problemen.

Gelukkig zijn er andere ook hiermee eens.

----------


## vasco

Jij bent eigenwijs, ik ook. Ik neem van (meer) ervaren mensen wel wat aan. Wat jij in dit topic (in het begin) doet heeft niks met eigenwijs te maken maar dit heet gewoon tegendraads en niet willen aannemen/leren.

Goed het is ook al heel veel vaker gezegd; Twee verschillende sets naast elkaar willen gebruiken ga je nooit goed krijgen en dan wil je er nog een derde merk bij hangen op afstand in je carre.

Probeer voor één set te gaan en zorg ervoor dat je die compleet huurt voor jou doel. Jij gaat het denk ik nog lastig genoeg krijgen met dit feest als ik dit topic zo inschat. Als je dan ook nog speakers verder wilt gaan plaatsen zal je ook aan delay's moeten gaan denken en het afstellen ervan. Zomaar even wat speakers ophangen om zo verder te komen met je geluid is geen oplossing en gaat nog minder klinken. Of jij moet van achter elkaar aanhobbelend geluid houden.

----------


## serge

> Jij bent eigenwijs, ik ook. Ik neem van (meer) ervaren mensen wel wat aan. Wat jij in dit topic (in het begin) doet heeft niks met eigenwijs te maken maar dit heet gewoon tegendraads en niet willen aannemen/leren.
> 
> Goed het is ook al heel veel vaker gezegd; Twee verschillende sets naast elkaar willen gebruiken ga je nooit goed krijgen en dan wil je er nog een derde merk bij hangen op afstand in je carre.
> 
> Probeer voor één set te gaan en zorg ervoor dat je die compleet huurt voor jou doel. Jij gaat het denk ik nog lastig genoeg krijgen met dit feest als ik dit topic zo inschat. Als je dan ook nog speakers verder wilt gaan plaatsen zal je ook aan delay's moeten gaan denken en het afstellen ervan. Zomaar even wat speakers ophangen om zo verder te komen met je geluid is geen oplossing en gaat nog minder klinken. Of jij moet van 
> achter elkaar aanhobbelend geluid houden.



 
Tuurlijk snap ik wel dat je dan met delays moet gaan werken.. maar ik dacht misschien kan de combinatie peavey/master wel maar is dus geen goede inbrengst

----------


## GoTMoRe

> Tuurlijk snap ik wel dat je dan met delays moet gaan werken.. maar ik dacht misschien kan de combinatie peavey/master wel maar is dus geen goede inbrengst



Kan wel, maar niet zonder delay ertussen.

Wat trouwens vrij simpel kan met een Behringer Shark. Dit superkleinedoosje vraagt slechts het aantal meters van je dat de delaystack van je fohstack wegstaat, en dat voer je in. De rest doet ie zelf :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rolandino

al bij al is het toch nog een hoop werk.

Ik denk dat je met je budget van 7500 wat je aangaf een heel hoop leuke en goede dingen kan doen.

Weet niet welke dj's je laat komen ( meestal gaat daar een hoop geld in zitten ) maar stel dat je de helft aan dj's kwijt bent dan heb je nog ruim 3000 euro over voor de licht geluid laser zooi en flyers ( kosten niet zoveel iets van 500 euro voor strooifolders en plakposters ) 

Ik denk waar jij je spullen haalt TE WEINIG apperatuur zet voor het geld wat je moet betalen maar dat is mijn  optie.

Met het budget wat jij hebt kan er een goed licht en geluidssysteem worden geplaatst zonder dat er problemen zijn die avond 

We weten nog steeds niet welke proffesionele mensen jij in hebt geschakeld maar nav dit topic lijkt het mij dat er bij diegene weinig kennis is.

----------


## Funmaker

als je zulke een budget hebt en enkel dat kunt neerzette dan euhm denk ik euhm dat je half wordt opgelicht :s
een 1 watt lazer kost 1000 euro
een systeem van 2*8kw kost nog geen 800 euro
en dan heb je nog 1200 euro voor licht waar je behoorlijk wat sixbaren en spotjes mee kunt krijgen... denk ik

----------


## jurjen_barel

Het is hier wel lachen aan de zijlijn. In het begin van het topic worden allemaal ideeën aangedragen om de organisatoren-in-spé verder te helpen, die worden allemaal in de wind geslagen en 2 pagina's verder komen ze met onze ideeën pronken onder het mum van: "Ik heb trouwens een nieuw idee..."

Beetje naar boven gevallen zijn ze wel. Ben verbaasd dat ze nog zoveel hulp krijgen, ondanks de gepaste houding. Voor mij alleen maar vermakelijk.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Tot zover dit bericht vanaf de zijlijn. Ik ga weer verder aan de popcorn en het kratje bier.

----------


## jens

ik volg de wedstrijd ook nog steeds 

maar voor 3000 euro ken je bij bedrijven hier in de buurt om een beste  set + carre krijgen  die volhangt met  movingheads, scans een rackje of 8 par 64 en  de rest van de reut

ik heb het idee dat er nog een verlenging aan zit te komen....

----------


## Rolandino

ben benieuwd of er al nieuws is .......................... tis nu wel weer even stil  ................

----------


## Party's With a Message

Haha! Ik kwam dit topic tegen omdat ik zocht naar bestaande topics over de versterker die ik van plan ben te gaan kopen.

Beetje jammer dat er geen verslag gekomen is na die 12e mei 2007 :Wink:

----------


## daveyb

> Haha! Ik kwam dit topic tegen omdat ik zocht naar bestaande topics over de versterker die ik van plan ben te gaan kopen.
> 
> Beetje jammer dat er geen verslag gekomen is na die 12e mei 2007



Ook wel jammer dat het hier door omhoog geschopt word  :Frown:

----------

